# Best Puritan Paperback to start a 10 and 12 year old on?



## B. F. Anderson (Nov 20, 2021)

What Puritan paperback would you recommend starting a 9year old boy and 12 year old girl on?


----------



## py3ak (Nov 20, 2021)

None. The Puritan books suitable for children are _The Shorter Catechism_ and _Pilgrim's Progress, _and those are not in the Puritan paperback series.

"Too many parents greatly err, in expecting the religion of a child should be nearly the same as their own." - Henry Venn

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 20, 2021)

Our series, The Puritan Treasures for Today, would be a better starting place. They are shorter and thoughtfully updated.

I've met children that were in that age group at conferences that collect and read that series.

Reuben makes a good point above, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 20, 2021)

I would also highly recommend the Building on the Rock Series. My kids love them but my wife and I really enjoy them too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Nov 20, 2021)

Not technically a Puritan but much of Ryle's stuff is excellent and easy to understand. His "Thoughts for Young Men" perhaps?

Even so, it might be more say, 15 year old stuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Nov 20, 2021)

If you make them read stuffy books that are beyond them, they'll just wind up hating to read. "When I was a child, I thought as a child..."
Why not make them enjoy reading by giving them books that are fun? There are myriads of children's books these days that are great fun; a far bigger selection in my youth. Find books by Arthur Ransome and E. Nesbit; let the read the twelve "How to train your Dragon" books, give them "The Hobbit."
If any are slightly beyond them, try reading to them yourself: it's a great thing to do as a family, and then you can all discuss them together.


----------



## jw (Nov 20, 2021)

They should be reading Turretin's _Institutes_ in its original Latin, beginning at conception.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jack K (Nov 21, 2021)

At some summer Bible camps, I've actually introduced 9- and 10- and 11- and 12-year-olds to tiny snippets of Thomas Watson's _The Doctrine of Repentance_, but only in very small doses. Watson surely is one of the most accessible Puritans, since he was such a great writer. So if I had to pick one from that paperback series, that would be the one. The kid would have to be a very mature 10-year-old, though, to benefit more from Watson than from a good book written with children in mind. I wouldn't just hand it to a typical child. I would at least read through it _with_ the kid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B.L. (Nov 21, 2021)

williamanderson6789 said:


> What Puritan paperback would you recommend starting a 9year old boy and 12 year old girl on?



My son and daughter are the exact same ages. I assume you have been regularly catechizing them and that they have an age-appropriate understanding of the doctrinal truths of the Reformed faith. My 12 year old started easing into more meaty theological works this past summer for an online class she took with Veritas and devoured some R.C. Sproul books. I wasn't sure whether she would be able to comprehend the material, but she did fine and her and I had some wonderful discussions on various points of teaching.

If I may make a recommendation I think a great starting point for both of your children is the "Puritan & Reformation Heroes" two volume set published by RHB. These are wonderful stepping stones for eventually advancing on to "The Puritan Treasures for Today" 

May God bless your endeavors richly!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 21, 2021)

Golden Treasury for some mature 12 year olds. Catchy sayings without their having to wrestle through, "and forty-sixthly."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

